# Your Favorite Part of Handel's Messiah



## SixFootScowl

Mine is "Worthy of the Lamb" (the Amen Chorus). Maybe it's two parts, but is usually on a single track together:




So often the Hallelujah Chorus gets the limelight, but this Amen Chorus is absolutely beautiful.
(tried to post the image of the CD but not working) It's likely the English Concert & Choir. Pinnock.


----------



## Winterreisender

I have so many favourites: For Unto Us a Child is Born, Hallelujah, The Trumpet Shall Sound, Comfort Ye My People... I love the whole thing really.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

For Unto Us a Child is Born and And He Shall Purify always stuck out a bit, but the whole work is great.


----------



## drpraetorus

Very hard question. I am quite fond of the Passion choruses but I must admit that Worthy is the Lamb and the Amen chorus are right up there. That opening chord for "Worthy" is guaranteed to send shivers down the spine. The Amen chorus is a wonderful summation of the oratorio but is far too often messed up by a quirky performance from the conductor. Too slow and ponderous. Too fast and "musically correct". Too marcato. Too legato.


----------



## Ukko

Ferrier, singing anything in there.


----------



## starthrower

Haven't listened to it in ages. I have the Robert Shaw CD on Telarc. But I've always enjoyed the male vocal parts in the first section. Every Valley...


----------



## Celloman

"The people that walked in darkness" is one of my favorite parts - the sudden jump from minor to major is always a dramatic moment.


----------



## Eschbeg

I always get a chuckle in "Ev'ry valley shall be exalted" at the line "the crooked straight" (and the rough places plain, etc.): the melody vacillates up and down before resting on a single sustained note. In other words, the contour is crooked on the word "crooked" and straight on the word "straight." That never gets old for me.


----------



## Mahlerian

"He was Despised" is my favorite aria from the work. Definitely not the type of music most today associate with the key of E-flat major. It works well with only a little bit of ornamentation from the soloist and, although I'm not usually big on countertenors, I enjoy Suzuki's version with Yoshikazu Mera here.

I think I'll agree with the OP that the Amen fugue is my favorite chorus from the work, although maybe I'm just being contrarian by not choosing the most famous...


----------



## hreichgott

These might be considered slight movements in contrast to some of the others, but I have always loved "O death, where is thy sting?" and the chorus right after it "But thanks be to God." They have been a great comfort to me at necessary times, perhaps because the gentle unsettled questioning tone of "O death" is so easy to relate to.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hreichgott said:


> "O death, where is thy sting?"


 Ah yes that is an especially good one and very comforting.


----------



## Aquos

And he shall purify....!!!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Aquos said:


> And he shall purify....!!!


Splendid! Let's hear it:





But as a previous poster said, the whole thing is great!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

So many for me: almost the entire work! 

The most heavenly numbers:

Chorus: For unto us a Child is born (Isaiah 9:6) 

Pastoral Symphony 

Aria: He shall feed His flock like a shepherd (Isaiah 40:11) - Come unto Him all ye that labour (Matthew 11:28-29)

Chorus: Lift up your heads, O ye gates (Pslams 24:7-10)

Aria: I know that my Redeemer liveth (Job 19:25-26, I Corinthians 15:20)

"He shall feed... Come unto Him" Beecham rendition, Pastoral Symphony and "Lift up your heads" Malcolm Sargent, and "For unto us..." either as well as "I know that my Redeemer liveth".


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

HE TRUSTED IN GOD THAT HE WOULD DELIVER HIM, LET HIM DELIVER HIM, IF HE DELIGHT IN HIM.

and

THE PEOPLE THAT WALKED IN DARKNESS HAVE SEEN A GREAT LIGHT. AND THEY THAT DWELL IN THE LAND OF THE SHADOW OF DEATH, UPON THEM HATH THE LIGHT SHINED.


----------



## SimonNZ

Emma Kirkby singing "But Who May Abide... / ...Refiners Fire"


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SimonNZ said:


> Emma Kirkby singing "But Who May Abide... / ...Refiners Fire"


I prefer the Dublin version, this recit. and aria was originally written for bass.


----------



## Ukko

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I prefer the Dublin version, this recit. and aria was originally written for bass.


All the _good_ solo parts should be sung by contraltos - as long as they are Ferrier.


----------



## Winterreisender




----------



## ShropshireMoose

I enjoy the whole thing, it is always an occasion to go to a performance of it, well, some performances at any rate! I played the piano once accompanying a very elderly choir who performed the Hallelujah Chorus. Not an experience that I shall easily forget, try as I might! 
On records, Isobel Baillie singing "I know that my redeemer liveth" on the 1946 Sargent set is one of the most beautiful sounds ever made by a voice on record. I do love the tremendous wallop of the choruses on the 1959 Beecham set- Jon Vickers is outstanding on that too. A friend of mine who is studying music at Goldsmith's told me he always found much of the Messiah insipid- I got him the Beecham set, he doesn't now! One more that sprang to mind, and I dug it out and played it just to be certain that memory wasn't gilding the lily, is Peter Dawson's recording of "Why Do The Nations". A splendidly vigorous account, and Dawson's breath control is phenomenal. (Whilst I'd got that record out, I also played his recording of "Oh! My Warriors" from Elgar's "Caractacus"- that's superb too!)


----------



## DavidA

'Thou shalt break them' sung by Jon Vickers

'He was despised' sung by Janet Baker

Hallelujah in the Beecham version!


----------



## Rocco

That's a very hard question. I like the entire work a lot! If I had to pick a favorite section, It would have to be the section with the Soprano singing "There were shepherds abiding in the field", "and lo, the angel of the Lord came upon them", "and the angel said unto them", "and suddenly there was with the angel", and the Chorus "Glory to got in the highest".


----------



## TxllxT

Carolyn Watkinson's deeply emotional 'He was despised' in Christopher Hogwood's Messiah. For overall admiration from note to note I can't stop wondering about Paul McCreesh translucently conducting the Messiah:


----------



## SixFootScowl

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I prefer the Dublin version, this recit. and aria was originally written for bass.


I have a Dublin Messiah (Dunedin Consort) and it is wonderful. I have been listening to my others (The Sixteen, Westenburg, and the Higgenbottom) and am finding that the Dublin version has perhaps spoiled me. There seems to be a little less formal edge to the Dublin version which makes it very beautiful to listen to. When I listen to the others now, they seem overly ornate.


----------



## Rocco

Another part of Handel's Messiah that I love is "lift up your heads o ye gates".


----------



## DavidA

I have been revisiting the version conducted by by Pinnock. It is really splendid. HIP but with enough to bring off the big moments.

Try Arleen Auger in I know that my redeemer liveth.

Or Tomlinson in The trumpet shall sound.


----------



## Rocco

DavidA said:


> I have been revisiting the version conducted by by Pinnock. It is really splendid. HIP but with enough to bring off the big moments.
> 
> Try Arleen Auger in I know that my redeemer liveth.
> 
> Or Tomlinson in The trumpet shall sound.


To excellent choices! The Pinnock version is by far my favorite. Both Auger and Tomlinson are really good.


----------



## GiulioCesare

TallPaul said:


> Mine is "Worthy of the Lamb" (the Amen Chorus). Maybe it's two parts, but is usually on a single track together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So often the Hallelujah Chorus gets the limelight, but this Amen Chorus is absolutely beautiful.
> (tried to post the image of the CD but not working) It's likely the English Concert & Choir. Pinnock.


I came in to post this, only to find it had already been posted by the OP.

I had the pleasure of seeing The English Concert and Choir themselves under Harry Bicket play Messiah on Tuesday. This last chorus is simply beautiful.


----------



## GiulioCesare

Winterreisender said:


>


New avatar for me.


----------



## ArtMusic

_"O thou that tellest good tidings Arise, shine"_ - aria followed by chorus.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I know that my Redeemer liveth...


----------



## Neo Romanza

My favorite part of Handel's _Messiah_? When it's over.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Neo Romanza said:


> My favorite part of Handel's _Messiah_? When it's over.


Ah how true. Until it is over you haven't had the complete experience and therefore cannot properly savor the entire performance.


----------



## Rocco

Neo Romanza said:


> My favorite part of Handel's _Messiah_? When it's over.


Is there a way to dislike a post?


----------



## brotagonist

^ How about like this  or like this :scold:


----------



## Rocco

brotagonist said:


> ^ How about like this  or like this :scold:


I like the scolding one better! :scold:


----------



## hpowders

Favorite part of Messiah: The "Amen" as in "Finally Over!!!


----------



## mtmailey

The chorus HALLELUJAH is my favorite part of it.


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

I like "Why do the Nation so Furiously Rage"


----------



## hpowders

Very apropos to today's world.


----------



## GiulioCesare

hpowders said:


> Favorite part of Messiah: The "Amen" as in "Finally Over!!!


You love Giulio Cesare but hate Messiah.

Interesting.


----------



## AH music

And the glory of the Lord....
The people that walked in darkness....
He shall feed His flock....
Surely He hath borne our griefs....
Behold and see....
The Lord gave the word....

I did hear once that someone's favourite was "Come for tea, my people...."

After several years, at last went to a live performance again before Christmas. It was excellent - Doncaster Choral Society under Simon Lindley - and my niece was in the altos......


----------



## Selby

When it's over.


----------



## Tristan

"And He Shall Purify", "Rejoice Greatly, O Daughter of Zion", and yes, "Hallelujah"


----------



## Bas

Mitchell said:


> When it's over.


Indeed, when you have been able to enjoy all that greatness consecutively, I can relate to the fact that the whole is greater then the sum of it's parts.


----------



## Woodduck

The tenor recitative "Thy rebuke hath broken his heart." One of the saddest moments in music.


----------



## hpowders

My favorite part of Messiah is the final "Amen" because it means in 3 minutes I can listen to a much greater work, Handel's Giulio Cesare.


----------



## BaronScarpia

I know that my redeemer liveth


----------



## science

I think maybe "All we like sheep."


----------



## JCarmel

Tried to find a youtube clip of Raimund Herincx from the Mackerras set singing my very fave bit of the oratorio...
I have just auditioned about 15 clips but I can't find a suitable replacement but this will remind you what it sounds like....hopefully!






And this one...which looks like a 'Premier Inn' from Hell?!






And a last *** at the Last Trump?!...


----------



## Dustin

First gut reaction is "For Unto Us A Child is Born". Maybe not the deepest moment in the work but brilliant melodies and high energy!


----------



## mila

If god is for us who can be against us


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

This sounds like something Classic FM could pick up on


----------



## Cantabile

All we like sheep! Most of all, I loved singing the soprano arias ( especially Rejoice greatly, o daughter of Zion) and the mighty Hallelujah chorus.


----------



## hpowders

I agree. Rejoice Greatly, O Daughter of Zion is the show stopper for me.


----------



## Joe Frances

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> For Unto Us a Child is Born and And He Shall Purify always stuck out a bit, but the whole work is great.


+1 Here, being a tenor, and having sung it many times, I agree the whole thing is great but the "Christmas Part" was always my favorite part to sing; especially these pieces. Maybe maybe by the "Lenten and Easter Part" I was tired.


----------



## SONNET CLV

The beginning, the middle, and the end.


----------



## DeepR

For unto us a child is born, in the Mozart arrangement.


----------



## Lukecash12

Woodduck said:


> The tenor recitative "Thy rebuke hath broken his heart." One of the saddest moments in music.


Knowing you, you probably are more transfixed by some of the arias than the choruses that everyone goes on about, much like myself. I personally have always been very moved by "He was despised", especially when sung by Alfred Deller. Unfortunately, in so many performances they skip right past the B section, instead of presenting a full ABA performance of it.

Handel has this way of making major modes sound so sombre, even bitingly anguished at times.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Right now I am about to go out the door to go see Messiah live and am happy that this year they have a mezzo instead of a countertenor as in the past two years. That, tonight, is my favorite part.


----------



## Lukecash12

Florestan said:


> Right now I am about to go out the door to go see Messiah live and am happy that this year they have a mezzo instead of a countertenor as in the past two years. That, tonight, is my favorite part.


That's awesome! It just so happens that I'll be singing as a bass in the chorus tomorrow afternoon. Have a blessed start to your Christmas season!


----------



## hpowders

My favorite part happens to be the glorious alleluja at the work's conclusion. Towering!


----------



## Itullian

hpowders said:


> My favorite part happens to be the glorious alleluja at the work's conclusion. Towering!


I think you mean the Amen?


----------



## Lukecash12

Itullian said:


> I think you mean the Amen?


Yes, I believe you're referring to the fugue at the end, hpowders?


----------



## Pugg

My favourite piece :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

*I know that my Redeemer Liveth.*





(Eileen Farrell)


----------



## Pugg

Ingélou said:


> *I know that my Redeemer Liveth.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Eileen Farrell)


Eileen Farrell is one of Opera's most underrated sopranos, in my humble opinion :tiphat:


----------



## DeepR

DeepR said:


> For unto us a child is born, in the Mozart arrangement.


"Und sein nam' wird GENENNET". Silly German language... Yet this performance is wonderful and I like Mozart's changes.


----------



## DavidA

Every part of Messiah is my favourite. An astounding work! I know this clip is anachronistic but what a sound from Ferrier


----------



## MusicInTheAir

Tough to say, there are so many wonderful arias and choruses. But I'll say "He was despised." Many years ago, when there still was a "Tower Records," they were playing the Janet Baker performance of it. It almost brought me to tears.


----------



## Lukecash12

Sang in the Messiah today, and I'm pretty exhausted now


----------



## Ilarion

My favorite part of Handel's Messiah - Hmmmmmm.............That would be the last chord of the last movement - Why? Because then it is over and done with...

Ok, Now i'll get flamed - I have put on my Nomex Suit so I am prepared for what comes:lol:


----------



## Steatopygous

I went to it on Saturday, for about the 50th time. There are usually two different performances in December where I am.
Not much point in citing my favourites after so many others have done so, though I have to mention He was despised, The trumpet shall sound. Actually I have to stop or I'll name 25 arias or choruses. 
I claimed on another thread that this is the greatest religious music I have ever heard, excepting perhaps Bach's Mass in B minor, than which the Messiah is infinitely more accessible. It is probably more worshipful - the Mass, by contrast, is among the highest summits of human achievement (and also makes me awestruck and inclined to worship). Jennens' role is often underplayed: the texts are just perfect.


----------



## Potiphera

Comfort ye my people.


----------



## vis756

"He was despised and rejected". The best performance of this I have ever heard is by the countertenor Russell Oberlin, in a performance by the NYPO and Bernstein, but unfortunately the crucial repeat is left out. The recording was made in 1956. Orchestra and chorus are not too good but Oberlin is outstanding.


----------



## TxllxT

The very best of the best:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

At the risk of being sacrilegious, here's "We love sheep", from _Not The Messiah_






Not quite as good as the original, but certainly something completely different.


----------



## Asterix77

I think for me that would be the opening synphonia and the "Amen" at the end. And, out of all the great renditions available, I would prefer the one by William Christie and Les Arts Florissant.


----------



## hpowders

I love "Rejoice greatly o daughter of Zion" and the final "Amen".


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> I love "Rejoice greatly o daughter of Zion" and the final "Amen".


These are two very good parts and Rejoice Greatly will always be at the top of my list, and is a test track for any new Messiah recording I am considering. If the soprano doesn't get that right, forget the rest of that recording.

As for the Amen. Yes! There is so much focus on the Halajulah chorus, but that has been overplayed to death whereas the Amen chorus (fugue) is phenomenally wonderful and under appreciated.


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> These are two very good parts and Rejoice Greatly will always be at the top of my list, and is a test track for any new Messiah recording I am considering. If the soprano doesn't get that right, forget the rest of that recording.
> 
> As for the Amen. Yes! There is so much focus on the Halajulah chorus, but that has been overplayed to death whereas the Amen chorus (fugue) is phenomenally wonderful and under appreciated.


Not only that, but there are two different rhythmic versions of "Rejoice", the standard 4/4 and the triplet version that makes it sound like a waltz. I do not like the triplet one and would never buy a Messiah that includes it.


----------



## hpowders

Lukecash12 said:


> Yes, I believe you're referring to the fugue at the end, hpowders?


Yes I am. Glorious, Lukecash12!


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> My favorite part happens to be the glorious alleluja at the work's conclusion. Towering!


Yes. I made a mistake here. It's the final Amen I meant.


----------



## hpowders

Itullian said:


> I think you mean the Amen?


Yes. I just was attempting to see if anyone reads my posts. :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> Not only that, but there are two different rhythmic versions of "Rejoice", the standard 4/4 and the triplet version that makes it sound like a waltz. I do not like the triplet one and would never buy a Messiah that includes it.


The triplet one, perhaps is the one in the Dublin version Messiah:
Here is the whole Dublin Messiah queued up at Rejoice. Tell me if that is the one you don't like. I like it but would never give up the standard one for it.


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> The triplet one, perhaps is the one in the Dublin version Messiah:
> Here is the whole Dublin Messiah queued up at Rejoice. Tell me if that is the one you don't like. I like it but would never give up the standard one for it.


Thanks for that, Floristan! Yes. That's the one. I prefer the 4/4 rhythm. Although I must admit the excerpt is incredibly well-sung and provided goose bumps!


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> Thanks for that, Floristan! Yes. That's the one. I prefer the 4/4 rhythm. Although I must admit the excerpt is incredibly well-sung and provided goose bumps!


Dunedin Consort is excellent!


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> Dunedin Consort is excellent!


That excerpt was from their Messiah?


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> That excerpt was from their Messiah?


That's what the You Tube poster indicated. I assume it is the one that is out on CD, which I have and like very much.


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> That's what the You Tube poster indicated. I assume it is the one that is out on CD, which I have and like very much.


The soprano was astonishingly good.

Can you imagine attending a performance of Messiah and half the audience gets up to leave after "Rejoice"?


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> The soprano was astonishingly good.
> 
> Can you imagine attending a performance of Messiah and half the audience gets up to leave after "Rejoice"?


That would be rather disruptive. Might give the soprano an inferiority complex.

Hey, have you ever heard Rejoice sung by a tenor? The Higgenbottom Messiah is all male: Trebles (boys), countertenors, tenors and bass. There also are some other Messiah performances that have a tenor sing Rejoice and still have female voices in the whole production.


----------



## VanCrusty

Florestan said:


> There also are some other Messiah performances that have a tenor sing Rejoice and still have female voices in the whole production.


Yes. My favorite rendition of Rejoice was sung by a man: Roberto Sacca, with Helmuth Rilling conducting Bach-Collegium Stuttgart.

In response to the original question of this thread, I will break my favorites up into 3 each of choruses and solos.

The quality of the soloist makes or breaks a performance of a solo piece. For example, I have heard very few recordings of Why Do the Nations that I actually enjoyed. Almost none, actually. However, hearing Bryn Terfel tear through that piece with ease was one of my favorite Messiah experiences.

These favorites lists will assume the performer(s) are top notch.

Solos:
- I Know That My Redeemer Liveth
- He Shall Feed His Flock Like a Shepherd
- The Trumpet Shall Sound

Choruses:
- Worthy is the Lamb & Amen
- Surely He Hath Born Our Griefs
- Behold the Lamb of God

As a bass singer in Messiah performances, I have to say that All We Like Sheep and He Trusted in God were also very profound pieces to sing.


----------



## sospiro

All the bass parts but especially 'The trumpet shall sound'

I'm seeing it live by AAM in December and I hope that current director Richard Egarr has changed the way that the word 'incorruptible' is pronounced as Christopher Hogwood's pronunciation sounds very odd.

Cued


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

VanCrusty said:


> As a bass singer in Messiah performances, I have to say that All We Like Sheep and He Trusted in God were also very profound pieces to sing.


When I sang _Messiah_ for the first time as a teenager (I was a baritone with a high A-flat, so helped out the tenors occasionally), the bit that really choked me up was _Worthy is the Lamb_ and the _Amen_ chorus. My knees gave way during the bar's rest, so much so that my friends on either side had to hold me up whilst I blubbed my way through the last two Amens. I was totally overwhelmed.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> When I sang _Messiah_ for the first time as a teenager (I was a baritone with a high A-flat, so helped out the tenors occasionally), the bit that really choked me up was *Worthy is the Lamb and the Amen chorus*. My knees gave way during the bar's rest, so much so that my friends on either side had to hold me up whilst I blubbed my way through the last two Amens. I was totally overwhelmed.


That is one of my favorite parts. Like it way more than the Hallelujah chorus, perhaps partly because it has not been played to death like the latter.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Florestan said:


> That is one of my favorite parts. Like it way more than the Hallelujah chorus, perhaps partly because it has not been played to death like the latter.


That was my experience also. Don't get me wrong - singing the _Alleluja_ chorus was (and remains) a great thrill, but the _Worthy/Amen_ choruses are something else.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> That was my experience also. Don't get me wrong - singing the _Alleluja_ chorus was (and remains) a great thrill, but the _Worthy/Amen_ choruses are something else.


Just about every highlights set has the Alleluja chorus, but it is rare to find the Worthy/Amen chorus on a highlights set. Sadly, many folks are unaware of it.


----------



## susiegb

I too love the Worthy Is the Lamb / Amen Chorus best ... Really looking forward to singing it again in December - with Richard Gill conducting (Aussies will know him!) in Lismore ... Haven't sung it for a few years, so it should be a blast!!


----------



## Bellinilover

Aside from the overture, definitely the bass aria "The Trumpet Shall Sound." The Samuel Ramey recording of this is a such a classic; I listened to it on my way to church this evening.


----------



## Bettina

My favorite part of the Messiah is the bass aria "Thus Saith the Lord." I love how the notes actually move in a "shaking" pattern for the line "I will shake all nations." Such a great example of word-painting!


----------



## Pugg

*Arleen Auger* "He shall feed his flock" G. F. Händel 
Stunning voice.


----------



## ArtMusic

_Behold, A Virgin Shall Conceive_ and following chorus are just wonderful.


----------



## DavidA

He was despised


----------



## KenOC

It's hard to say. The Messiah is written at such a high level of inspiration from start to finish! Delight follows delight.


----------



## hpowders

I like the final "Amen". 

Not only is it great music, but it means I can finally get up soon and go to the men's room.


----------



## hpowders

I've often wondered, when Handel wrote "He was despised", was he referring specifically to a particular TC poster or did he have somebody else in mind?


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Bettina said:


> My favorite part of the Messiah is the bass aria "Thus Saith the Lord." I love how the notes actually move in a "shaking" pattern for the line "I will shake all nations." Such a great example of word-painting!


Indeed. _All we like sheep have gone astray_, with its scurrying fugato passages ("we have turnéd ev'ry one to his own way"), is another. Others include the joyful skipping of _Rejoice greatly_, the scourging staccato of "He gave his back to the smiters" (_He was despised_), the jagged violence of _Thou shalt break them_ and the mumbling _turba-_like passages in _Great was the company of the preachers_.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> I like the final "Amen".
> 
> Not only is it great music, but it means my ordeal is finally coming to an end and I can get up and go to the bathroom.


You wouldn't happen to be this guy, eh?


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> You wouldn't happen to be this guy, eh?


Looks like Trump mixing cement for his new wall.


----------



## hpowders

Actually, I believe "Rejoice....oh daughter of Zion" is my favorite part, but only in the 4/4 version.


----------



## Pugg

And the Glory of the Lord - Mormon Tabernacle Choir


----------



## Krummhorn

_He Shall Feed His Flock _is one of my most favorite sections of Part I. Not only is the music so comforting, but as an organ accompanist it is a time to relax a little during the oratorio.

Of course I am also partial to the _Pastoral Symphony._


----------



## lluissineu

It' impossible to say. It's a work that keeps coming to my cd player very often. I used to like 'for unto us a child Is born', and he shall purify', 'death, were Is they victory'... But now I couldn't say. 

One of The videos that ia always in my IPad is stephen Cleobury's recording with The King' college of Cambridge.

Two days ago I was comparing four versions (only Halleluya and amen): Colín Davis LSO live, Leppard with ECO, Hogwood and Andrew Davis. I admit that I prefer boy's choirs to others for this music. I can't help it


----------



## gardibolt

So many to choose from; every one I see in the list I'm like, Oh yes that's great!

But if I had to choose one, "He trusted in God" would probably edge it out since it's a determined earworm that's difficult to dispatch. "Refiner's Fire" is close, though.

And of course the eight-year old in me snickers at "We Like Sheep."


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

gardibolt said:


> And of course the eight-year old in me snickers at "We Like Sheep."


Monty Python's _hommage_ to it. Well, Eric Idle's anyway:






From "Not the Messiah"


----------



## pcnog11

Part 3 is my favorite. Not just musically, but spiritually. I think Handel was more spiritual than musical when it comes to Part 3 or should I say, he escalated the spiritual messages whole keep the musical ideas intact. The message is so obvious that the purpose of having a Messiah is for the promises in Part 3. In many performances, some numbers are omitted or shortened. For example, "The trumpet shall sound" usually is only done without the mid section and the repeat. "Be thanks to God" is generally omitted. Even in a lot of recordings, not the full Part 3 is done. I do not think this do the whole "Messiah" any justice.


----------



## pcnog11

Does anyone know what Part was Handel's favorite? Also, does anyone know what was carved on his tombstone in the Westminster Abbey?


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

pcnog11 said:


> does anyone know what was carved on his tombstone in the Westminster Abbey?


I believe it was "I know that my Redeemer liveth"


----------



## pcnog11

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> I believe it was "I know that my Redeemer liveth"


That is correct!


----------



## steph01

Chorus-wise I like the usual suspects, _For unto us a child is born, And he shall purify, All we like sheep_

For the arias my favourites are _Thou shalt break them, How beautiful are the feet of them_ and _Every valley_

This leads me to the question - should I always listen to all of it, or should I leave out the bits that don't do anything for me?


----------



## Pugg

steph01 said:


> Chorus-wise I like the usual suspects, _For unto us a child is born, And he shall purify, All we like sheep_
> 
> For the arias my favourites are _Thou shalt break them, How beautiful are the feet of them_ and _Every valley_
> 
> This leads me to the question - should I always listen to all of it, or should I leave out the bits that don't do anything for me?


It's all up to you, I like to listen to in in whole.
Welcome to Talk Classical by the way.


----------



## SixFootScowl

steph01 said:


> This leads me to the question - *should I always listen to all of it, or should I leave out the bits that don't do anything for me?*


They sell highlights disks, so you can make your own highlights or favorite tracks set.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

steph01 said:


> This leads me to the question - should I always listen to all of it, or should I leave out the bits that don't do anything for me?


If I were you, I'd persevere with the whole thing, using your favourite bits as milestones along the way. _Messiah_ is such a magnificent work overall, I'm sure the rest will grow on you.


----------



## Retrograde Inversion

_Surely he hath borne our griefs_, with it's bitingly dissonant minor 9th suspensions.


----------



## hpowders

In addition to my previous musings, I also like very much "I know that my redeemer liveth".


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> In addition to my previous musings, I also like very much "I know that my redeemer liveth".


I like that one too. However, I'm not very fond of the line "worms destroy this body." I would rather not be reminded of such unpleasant truths when listening to music. But, to Handel's enormous credit, he somehow manages to make it sound beautiful!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I like that one too. However, I'm not very fond of the line "worms destroy this body." I would rather not be reminded of such unpleasant truths when listening to music. But, to Handel's enormous credit, he somehow manages to make it sound beautiful!


Sounds like an advertisement for cremation. Some like it hot.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I like that one too. However, I'm not very fond of the line "worms destroy this body." I would rather not be reminded of such unpleasant truths when listening to music. But, to Handel's enormous credit, he somehow manages to make it sound beautiful!


Turn the sound down with your remote, approaching the worms doing their thing to the body.

"Everybody loves somebody....sometime."


----------



## Pugg

Retrograde Inversion said:


> _Surely he hath borne our griefs_, with it's bitingly dissonant minor 9th suspensions.






Good one!


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> Turn the sound down with your remote, approaching the worms doing their thing to the body.
> 
> "Everybody loves somebody....sometime."


Certainly won't want to hear this nursery rhyme: http://bussongs.com/songs/the-worms-crawl-in-the-worms-crawl-out.php


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Florestan said:


> Certainly won't want to hear this nursery rhyme: http://bussongs.com/songs/the-worms-crawl-in-the-worms-crawl-out.php


Jeez! Who the hell recorded that? Ed Gein?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Jeez! Who the hell recorded that? Ed Gein?


I have no idea. Came up on a google search. I just remember some of the words from when I was a kid.


----------



## lifetweet

Florestan said:


> I have no idea. Came up on a google search. I just remember some of the words from when I was a kid.


Good memories huh! But if I was a kid, I gonna cry out loud seeing the video. lol


----------



## Pugg

"Amen"- Handel's Messiah


----------



## ICHTHUS

The WHOLE work! lol
The number one piece above all others The Hallelujah
Worthy is the Lamb
He Shall Purify
Rejoice Greatly


----------



## wkasimer

"Why do the nations...."


----------



## ArgumentativeOldGit

“He shall feed his flock” ... in the version for alto and soprano. The point where the soprano enters just does something to me. Such a simple thing when you look at the score, but when you hear it ... words just fail.


----------



## steph01

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> If I were you, I'd persevere with the whole thing, using your favourite bits as milestones along the way. _Messiah_ is such a magnificent work overall, I'm sure the rest will grow on you.


It certainly has. I am now at the stage of trying to identify my least favourite parts as there is so much to like, picking a favourite is too hard.

I can happily give _The people that walked in darkness_ a miss...


----------



## SixFootScowl

I really like the alto parts when sung by an alto and not a countertenor!


----------



## Agur Kesalat

The whole thing, but in the black metal version, where the Hallelujah chorus is performed in a minor key and _prestissimo_ and the libretto has been corrected ("the King of Gory shall come in", "The Lord of Ghosts", etc.).


----------



## eljr

Agur Kesalat said:


> The whole thing, but in the black metal version, where the Hallelujah chorus is performed in a minor key and _prestissimo_ and the libretto has been corrected ("the King of Gory shall come in", "The Lord of Ghosts", etc.).


you need to post again.....


----------



## Josquin13

"The trumpet shall sound, and the dead shall be raised..." never fails to move me deeply. Here are my two favorite versions (& you'll need to turn up your volume, to get the full effect):










As does the "Hallelujah" chorus, and especially in concert when members of the audience stand up. The first time I heard Messiah in concert, I wasn't expecting it, as I didn't know that standing during the "Hallelujah" chorus was a tradition. I found it very moving.






For me, the question of the greatest choral work composed after the Renaissance? becomes a debate between Bach's Mass in B minor and Handel's Messiah. Though others may bring the St. Matthew Passion into the discussion, or Handel's 4 Coronation Anthems, or Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, or Mozart's Requiem or Mass in C minor, K. 427, etc., for me, there is no third.


----------



## Gallus

The Trumpet Shall Sound of course!


----------



## Star

I know that my Redeemer liveth

Because he does!


----------



## ZJovicic

For unto us a child is born


----------



## Pugg

Ian Bostridge - "Every valley shall be exalted"


----------



## Ingélou

My favourite bit of The Messiah currently is 'He was despised' sung by a beautiful counter-tenor voice. 
O rare Alfred Deller!
This performance is just so moving - a feast of reflective emotion.


----------



## Rogerx

The Messiah: "How Beautiful Are the Feet" (Air)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

ZJovicic said:


> For unto us a child is born


Based on Handel's Italian cantata "No, di voi non vo' fidarmi":






If you skip forward to the third section, you'll also find the prototype of "All We Like Sheep", and a pre-echo of the "For ever and ever, Hallelujah, Hallelujah" sections of _Messiah's_ most famous chorus.

Direct link here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=DR7X4z5ujdE&feature=youtu.be&t=220


----------



## NLAdriaan

> Since by man came death, by man came also the resurrection of the death.
> For as in Adam all die, even so in Christ shall all be made alive.


nr 41

This short chorale of only 2 minutes (HIP provided) is the essence of the work for me, the way death and resurrection is put to music is the highlight of the Messiah.


----------



## MAS

For Unto Us A Child Is Born
Stephen Cleobury, King's College Choir


----------



## MAS

All We Like Sheep
Cleobury, King's College Choir


----------



## MAS

Hallelujah
Cleobury, King's College Choir


----------



## SixFootScowl

Especially starting at 3:44!


----------



## Ad Astra

As others have said it is great as a whole. If I had to choose from each part:

*Part I - Scene III: "For unto us a child is born"

Part II - Scene I: "Behold the Lamb of God"

Part III - Scene IV: "Worthy is the Lamb"*

Honoured mentions to "Comfort ye my people" and "Hallelujah".


----------



## Caesura

I love all of it, but if I had to choose from each part it would go like this (not in any order):

*Part I - And the glory of the Lord* [Honourable mentions - Comfort ye/Ev'ry valley, For unto us a Child is born, And He shall purify, O thou that tellest good tidings to Zion (aria & chorus)]

*Part II - And with His stripes we are healed* (Honourable mentions - Behold the Lamb of God, He trusted in God, He was despised, All we like sheep, Why do the nations rage, Hallelujah)

*Part III - Worthy is the Lamb* (Honourable mentions - The trumpet shall sound, Since by man came death)

As you can see, I love most of it too much to be able to pick just one favourite (even the honourable mentions are favourites).


----------



## SixFootScowl

I like the idea of picking one from each part, so (there are so many good ones i just had to pick on the fly):

Part 1 No 06. Aria. But who may abide the day of his coming? (alto / bass)

Part 2 No 11. Aria. But thou didst not leave his soul in hell (soprano / tenor)

Part 3 No 04. Aria. The trumpet shall sound (bass)


----------



## paul k

I enjoy the Hallelujah chorus but I also love to listen to Worthy Is The Lamb & Amen choruses. They are the most enjoyable choruses to end any oratorio. BTW, my favorite CD of Messiah is the one by the late Sir Colin Davis w/ the LSO & choir. It's an old recording (1966) but it's still my own personal favorite.


----------



## SixFootScowl

paul k said:


> I enjoy the Hallelujah chorus but I also love to listen to Worthy Is The Lamb & Amen choruses. They are the most enjoyable choruses to end any oratorio. *BTW, my favorite CD of Messiah is the one by the late Sir Colin Davis w/ the LSO & choir. It's an old recording (1966) but it's still my own personal favorite.*


Ranks a solid 10 out of 10 on the Messiah site:
http://messiah-guide.com/cdavis1.html


----------



## Unkadunk

"Since by man came death" . . . the stasis of this chorus followed by the joy of "By man came also the resurrection of the dead" make perfect complements to a deep theological doctrine.


----------



## Ras

My favorite part of the Messiah is "Unto us a child is born".


----------



## Animal the Drummer

"I Know That My Redeemer Liveth" (provided it's well sung).


----------



## Musicaterina

"I know that my redeemer liveth" or in German "Ich weiß, dass mein Erlöser lebet".


----------



## adriesba

The whole thing! 

But maybe if I had to pick it would be "He was despised". If done well, I think it's one of the most moving parts. But there is so much good stuff in the work.


----------



## ORigel

Ev'ry Valley
Thus Saith the Lord
The People That Walked in Darkness
Rejoice Greatly, O Daughter of Zion
He Was Despised


----------



## Handelian

I know that my Redeemer liveth.


----------



## JakeWebster

_He was despised_, omg... so good.


----------



## SixFootScowl

All favorites, but this one in particular standing out for me today:


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Messiah, HWV 56 / Pt. 3 - "I Know That My Redeemer Liveth


----------



## sstucky

“He trusted in God” and “The trumpet shall sound”


----------



## mparta

3 bars towards the end of His Yoke is Easy, an ascending sequence that is thrilling!! When I sang it in a very high quality university choir many years ago, that was something the conductor was amazed to find-- how all of us thought that was one of the most exciting passages in the work, and at that 3 bars. We could do it again and again and never tire.


----------

